# Frederic Report



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Finaly got to hit the trails last wk. end and stay in our our just completed camper/cabin. It worked very well, temps in the single digits over night and we were comfy. Sunday night the wife booked us a package at Soaring Eagle casino and I walked out with $16 more than I went in with :evil: Only bad part was driving over a branch under the snow and it catching on my trailer wires and pulling them completely out. All in all a great wk. end. Fri. afternoon we started out from Frederic south to Grayling then up to Lovells for a great fish dinner then back. Sat. went south to Grayling, Higgins Lk. Starvation Lk. Gaylord, Lovells, Grayling and back to Frederic to the Swamp for a "Swamp burger" and home. Sun. a short hop south to Houghton Lk and back. Just over 500 miles, the trails were in pretty good shape, Old 27 to the east needs snow but to the west plenty of snow, corners were icy and we hit a little bit of snirt here and there. Surprisingly little traffic Sat. Groomers have done a good job. Here`s our home in the snow


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks nice and quiet there!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

pikestalker said:


> Looks nice and quiet there!


Pike, We have no neighbors in the winter, we bundled up Fri. night and took a walk, the sky was crystal clear and the stars were breathtaking.


----------

